# How to make a Luthier clamp



## SteveMaskery (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi all
You'll know when you've got to heaven because in heaven you'll have enough clamps. Right enough, eh? Well, here is how I make Luthier clamps from scrap. They are light, strong enough for lots of assembly operations and, best of all, virtually free.

There is an advert at the end.






Enjoy
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

Excellent! Steve I really enjoyed this one.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Great idea - great video.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Another great one Steve - Thanks!

thing is - with many of those, we'll probably not want to go to heaven anytime soon…


----------



## spclPatrolGroup (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks for posting that, I am for sure going to have a couple of those in teh shop in the near future.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I've made these sorts of clamps before (often called a Klemmsia clamp after
the well-known German maker). This laminated design is an improvement
over my clamps however, which were prone to cracking due to:

1. poor material choice (ash - which splits well) 
2. non-laminated construction

I own a bunch of the Klemmsia ones but I'm tired of buying them so I may
make some more. Thanks.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

thank´s for sharing it Steve 

take care
Dennis


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Very impressive Steve. I think I need to go through the scrap bin again.  Thnx fer sharin


----------



## SteveMaskery (Feb 18, 2009)

My pleasure. For smaller, more delicate assembly jobs they are my first call.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Steve: A great post. Thanks for doing it.


----------



## jackcamino (Jan 18, 2012)

hi, where exactly in the process of building a guitar you use this kind of clamps?


----------



## SteveMaskery (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi J,
Well I personally have never made a guitar, but I gather that when you glue the front and back on to the sides they are useful then. Because the wood is so thin, the clamping pressure is not spread very far so you need lots of clamps, right up one against the other, all the way round, to ensure a tight bond. If those clamps are made of metal, the whole assembly becomes very heavy. By using clamps like these, the assembly is much lighter and you don't need a second mortgage either!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 13, 2011)

I gave one a new leese of life the other day… and saved it from the tip run… here


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

*Regarding guitar-making:*

They are very versatile clamps in general. They can be used
to clamp backs and tops to the sides of a guitar if you have
a lot of them. In making guitars you may need to use a lot
of clamps with not a lot of pressure on each clamp, so weight
of the clamps can be an issue. Luthier clamps aren't very
heavy so the weight doesn't become overwhelming.

With wooden jaws the clamps aren't as likely to bruise wood
accidentally. A luthier clamp can be set one-handed with
some practice as well.


----------



## jackcamino (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks Loren and Steve for the useful answer. I am at the beginning of a 2 year project on building a guitar and I need to start by building a workbench, first. In the meantime I keep doing my research about luthier tools and techniques and still planning the design of my workbench.


----------



## luv2learn (Feb 4, 2012)

Steve, thank you for posting your video on how to make luthier clamps. I have made six of them and plan on making more. I am glad guys like you are on LJ.


----------

